# Einfachen Taschenrechner programmieren



## Conny22 (12. Mai 2010)

Hey

Ich brauche ganz dringend eure Hilfe Ich muss für die Schule einen einfachen Taschenrechner programmieren, finde aber im Internet nichts was mir weiterhilft.

Er muss haben

•	Ziffern 0 bis 9
•	Kommataste
•	die vier Grundrechenarten
•	Ist-Taste
•	Lösch-Taste zum Löschen der letzten Zahl bei einmaligem Drücken, zum Löschen aller Eingaben/Ergebnisse beim zweimaligen Drücken

Ich kriege das nicht hin bitte helft mir

Danke für eure Hilfe schonmal


----------



## Yaslaw (12. Mai 2010)

Sorry Conny, aber es ist deine Hausaufgabe.
Wenn du im Detail Hilfe brauchst, können wir dir helfen. Aber deine Aufgeben....

Gut, ich biete dir an dass meine Einzelfirma dir die Hausaufgabe macht.
Stundenansatz 150.- CHF
Geschätzte Arbeitszeit: 5 Stunden.


----------



## youza (12. Mai 2010)

Schau dir des vielleicht mal als ansatz an:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/visual-basic-tutorials/12230-visual-basic-taschenrechner.html


----------

